# Hello; Newby from the Netherlands



## Whizzbee (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi There,

I'm Chantal a 32 year old female from the Netherlands,
I'm still pretty new to Mice, I've always had Cats and took care of the Mice they catched ( keeping them overnight, helping them out of shock and releasing them again)

Since mid December I have Whizzbee, a young buck that I got as a present together with his brother Sherbet (who sadly comitted suicide by Cat  The drama started right away with them two fighting so I had to (sadly) seperate them.. But I spent like 2 hours a day entertaining Whizzbee ( you know getting peed on haha)

Since this week I adopted two Siamese Mice that were in need of a new home ( A buck and a doe, supposely they can't have babies ) They are fat and hillarious, they had nothing in their cage when I got them exept the usual Duna equipment so I started opperation "diet mouse" by installing climb toys haha

xoxo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Whizzbee

:welcome1


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome, I can't wait to hear more about your mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

